# Filmdiskussion - Vorsicht spoiler



## Wynn (22. Juni 2013)

so dann erzähl mal über die tiefenpsychologie vom film 

ich fand den nur gut wegen den traumszenen und soundtracks - drachen und steampunk nazis halt ^^


----------



## Schrottinator (22. Juni 2013)

Wynn schrieb:


> steampunk nazis halt ^^



Erster Weltkrieg, nicht zweiter...


----------



## win3ermute (22. Juni 2013)

Erst mal müßte ich wissen, was ihr an dem Film Scheisse findet, bevor ich irgendwas erklären kann. Außerdem dürfte der Threadtitel gegen die Forenregeln verstoßen - oder ist das nur bei Blizzard so?

Alleine die Machart ist schon ein Hit. Während des Vorspannes bekommt man eine Mini-Geschichte erzählt - und das fast komplett ohne Worte, was zeigt, daß Snyder sein Medium begriffen hat: Dialog gehört in Bücher und das Theater. Film soll durch die Bilder seine Geschichte erzählen. 

Was mich verwundert sind die Reaktionen von Leuten, die mir erzählen, was für ein "leeres Ding" das Teil doch ist, wenn sie mit meiner Interpretation konfrontiert werden, daß es die Hauptperson "Baby" gar nicht gab, sondern "Babydoll" und "Sweat Pea" ein und dieselbe Person sind ("Sweet Pea" sitzt in der "Theateraufführung" relativ zu Anfang genauso da wie "Babydoll". Die Geschichte um Geschwisterverlust ist identisch; ebenso ist das Ende dermaßen im DC ambivalent, daß kaum ein anderer Schluß übrig bleibt).

Der Schluß des Filmes - in der "Traumebene" Einwilligung zur Vergewaltigung bzw. in der "Realität" die Auslöschung des eigenen "Ichs" - ist durchaus diskutabel und hat Mehrwert. Zugegeben: In der Kinofassung ist das völlig was für den Arsch; erst im DC ergibt sich das schlüssig. 

"Sucker Punch" ist im Grunde ein Vertreter der Filme, die ich eigentlich gar nicht mag: So gut wie alles bleibt der Interpretation des Zuschauers überlassen. Im Gegensatz zu den "leeren" Filmen von Godard, Jodorowsky, Lynch etc. pp. ist er allerdings verdammt "kommerziell" ausgerichtet: Mit den Mitteln des Blockbuster-Kinos und auch entsprechend inszeniert bricht er gleichzeitig diese Regeln; ist surreales Schaukino, bricht unvermittelt die Struktur durch Musical-Einlagen auf (im ursprünglichen Konzept solte jede Figur eine Musical-Einlage bekommen) und ist alles; nur nicht ohne gedankliche Eigenleistung goutierbar. 

"Sucker Punch" sitzt meines Erachtens nach zwischen den Stühlen: Den "Arthouse"-Zuschauern ist das zu wenig und mit zu viel Hollywoodbombast aufgepeppt; für den "Blockbuster"-Zuschauer viel zu viel. Snyders Talent, viel mit wenig Worten, aber dafür umso mehr großartigen Bildern zu erklären, geht heute fehl: Der Zuschauer ist es nicht mehr gewöhnt, einen rein visuellen Stil (wie ihn Hitchcock perfektionierte) zu erkennen; er möchte es im Dialog erklärt haben! Das funzt heute offenbar nicht mehr in großen Produktionen.

Natürlich kann man "Sucker Punch" als F/X-Schmarren ohne Sinn und Verstand abtun. Das gilt im kleineren Sinne für jene Regisseure, die ich oben aufgeführt habe. Ob sich der Macher dabei tatsächlich was gedacht hat (siehe wiederum Godard; siehe in der Literatur Kafka) sei dahingestellt: Der Zuschauer muß einen "Anker" finden, an dem er das Gesehene selbst festmacht (siehe auch das Gesamtwerk von Oshii von "Ghost in the Shell" über "Avalon" etc.) - und er muß auch dazu bereit sein, selbst seine Definition zu finden. 

"Sucker Punch" als "leerer Film" kränkelt eben genau an denselben Dingen wie sein "Watchmen". Bei beiden Streifen muß der Zuschauer aktiv mitdenken; wird nicht an die Hand genommen. Beides waren großartige Flops. Es existiert kein Markt mehr für intelligente "Blockbuster". Das ist übrigens kein Vorwurf in Hinsicht des Publikums. Hollywood hat in der Vergangenheit nach dem "New Hollywood" alles getan, um einen Film möglichst dumm und "unfilmisch" zu gestalten. Es ist die Gewohnheit. Film hat "Event Character"; der Kinoabend ist Einleitung des Abends; schnell genossen und schnell wieder vergessen; nicht mehr Höhepunkt.

Ich geb' auf Snyders Zukunft keinen Pfifferling mehr. Zwei großformatige Riesenflops sprechen deutlich für sich. Der geneigte Zuschauer sollte allerdings die BluRay des DCs reinschmeissen, sich die Anfangssequenz nochmals ansehen und bewußt bemerken, was Snyder da rein durch Bilder erzählt. Das ist wahres Talent - interessiert heute in Michael-Bay- und Transformers-Zeiten keine Sau!


----------



## Tikume (22. Juni 2013)

Ich mag es wenn Du das machst


----------



## win3ermute (22. Juni 2013)

Ich war doch absolut brav, Tiku  !

Außerdem vermissen wir Dich schmerzlich in der "Ecke"! Wo bist Du abgeblieben?!


----------



## Wynn (22. Juni 2013)

die wird im extendet cut vergewaltigt ?

habe halt nur kino fassung gesehen hat mir gefallen weil traumszenen viel peng peng nur in der irrenanstalt wars mir bissel zu depressiv ^^

gerade nachgeschaut die bluray die ich bei amazon mir mal holte ist die extendet cut also wird aus den 17 minuten mehr ein neuer film draus ?



win3ermute schrieb:


> Wie ich im entsprechenden Thread von Dir bereits bemerkte, solltest Du erst mal erklären, welche Probleme Du mit dem Streifen hattest. Ein "find ich scheisse, ey!" ist keine wirklich zur Diskussion einladende Begründung und auch keine schlüssige Argumentation...



wie gesagt habe die story halt nicht verstanden irrenanstalt patienten kämpfen sich ihren weg frei dann plötzlich traumszenen - traumszenen = drogen die sie da bekommen ?

und am schluss waren alle tot und doch wieder nicht tot ?


----------



## Schrottinator (22. Juni 2013)

win3ermute schrieb:


> Erst mal müßte ich wissen, was ihr an dem Film Scheisse findet, bevor ich irgendwas erklären kann.



Nüscht. Ich find den genial. ^^


----------



## win3ermute (22. Juni 2013)

Wynn schrieb:


> die wird im extendet cut vergewaltigt ?



Die Storyline ist doch selbst im Kinocut erhalten: In der Traumwelt soll sie bzw. ihre Jungfräulichkeit an einen reichen Mann "verkauft" werden. Im DC gibt es einen Parallelschnitt zwischen Traumwelt und Wirklichkeit: In beiden "Welten" ergibt sich "Babydoll" freiwillig in ihr Schicksal. Die "freiwillige Vergewaltigung" und alle Parallelschnitte fehlen im Kinocut, weil das den Produzenten zu gewagt erschien. 

Das "Sweet Pea"-Ende ist im DC etwas erweitert. Es gibt deutliche Hinweise (rein bildlich), daß es nur eine Traumwelt ist - wohin sie sich nach der Lobotimierung eben geflüchtet hat, weil sie mit ihren Schuldgefühlen nicht leben kann. Lieber nicht bewußt sein als mit der Realität - in die sie gepresst wurde - zu leben!



> habe halt nur kino fassung gesehen hat mir gefallen weil traumszenen viel peng peng nur in der irrenanstalt wars mir bissel zu depressiv ^^



Wie ich schon schrieb: Das Ding ist im Grunde ein "Arthouse"-Film; mit ganz, ganz viel Geld aufgepumpt. Eine Art amoklaufender Filmemacher, wie Snyder bereits mit dem Megaflop "Watchmen" zeigte (nicht falsch verstehen: Ich LIEBE "Watchmen" und bis auf Kleinigkeiten ist es die Verfilmung, wie ich sie mir für die komplexe Vorlage gewünscht habe). Ich will mehr davon! Das "normale" Publikum leider nicht . 



> gerade nachgeschaut die bluray die ich bei amazon mir mal holte ist die extendet cut also wird aus den 17 minuten mehr ein neuer film draus ?



Es ist nicht so gravierend wie etwa bei "Kingdom of Heaven" - aber es wird bedeutend runder und auch abgründiger! Die "Musical"-Einlage ist komplett wieder drin; das Ende ist nicht komplet anders, aber setzt die Geschehnisse in einen sehr viel schlüssigeren Zusammenhang (alles rein bildlich; die Denkarbeit bzw. Interpretation nimmt Dir auch der DC nicht ab).



> wie gesagt habe die story halt nicht verstanden irrenanstalt patienten kämpfen sich ihren weg frei dann plötzlich traumszenen - traumszenen = drogen die sie da bekommen ?
> 
> und am schluss waren alle tot und doch wieder nicht tot ?



Auch die Geschehnisse der Irrenanstalt sind nicht "wörtlich" zu nehmen, sondern genauso eine Traumwelt. Wie gesagt: Stell' Dir in der ersten gemeinsamen Szene von "Babydoll" und "Sweet Pea" vor, daß hier eine junge Frau sich eine andere Person und auch ihre Umwelt dazuerfindet, was der Film auch recht eindeutig vorgibt. 

Es ist teilweise lustig auch in sog. "Cineastenkreisen": Da wird normalerweise jedes Detail als Bezug zu irgendwas auseinandergenommen, während "Sucker Punch" dank seines bombastischen Brimboriums trotz eindeutiger Parallelen ("Babydoll" tötet den Babydrachen, was den Zorn der Mutter heraufbeschwört, während sie im realen Leben ihre kleine Schwester getötet hat) als "ist doch Humbug; bei so einem "Blockbuster" braucht man doch gar nicht diskutieren!" abgetan wird. 
Das Ding ist so überladen mit Bildern und Symbolik, daß es den Interpretierfreudigen gerade herausfordern sollte. Sein Manko ist halt, daß er wie der von mir bereits genannte "Avalon" (ein weit "leererer" Film - und von mir absolute Sehempfehlung!) ohne Interpretation nicht funktioniert! Er hat keine stringente Story, die man abseits des erzählten Inhaltes (gutes Beispiel wäre hier "Starship Troopers": Arschgeiler Actionfilm, der für sich allein stehen kann, obwohl er sehr viel mehr ist) als "normalen F/X-Film" goutieren kann.

Nochmal: "Sucker Punch" ist für mich ein absolutes Ausnahmeding: Es hat Tiefe, wenn man einen "Anker" findet (das hat er mit all' den anderen "leeren" Filmen gemeinsam). Zusätzlich bekommt man über den gesamten Film (nicht nur in den Traumsequenzen; der Rest ist genauso überragend gefilmt) eine Menge an reinem Bilderkino mit ungewöhnlichen "Zitaten" geboten (z. B. "Daimajin" in der "asiatischen Sequenz"). 
Daß ich mich "weggeblasen" fühlte, liegt natürlich auch an meiner "Filmbildung": Die Leute, die ähnliche "Filmerfahrung" in meinem Bekanntenkreis haben, fanden das Ding fast durchweg als "guter Versuch; nicht 100 % gelungen". Größte Enttäuschungen gab es halt bei jenen, die einen reinen Action-Film erwarteten und nicht ein "Traum-Musical-Videoclip"-Gemisch.


----------



## Wynn (22. Juni 2013)

starship troopers ist erst vor kurzen mitbekommen das da barney mitspielt ^^ 

damals war das nur ein schauspieler und seit how i met your mother nur noch als barney sehe ^^


----------



## win3ermute (22. Juni 2013)

Wynn schrieb:


> starship troopers ist erst vor kurzen mitbekommen das da barney mitspielt ^^



Im Usenet gab es früher eine sehr gut besuchte Diskussionsgruppe namens "de.rec.film.misc". Da war "SST" in seiner ungeschnittenen Version (bis heute indiziert) eine andauernd wieder auflackernde Diskussion. Da habe ich mal ein kleines "Fass" aufgemacht, als ich die gezeigte Filmwelt direkt mit Zitaten aus "Mein Kampf" belegt habe - bis dahin haben wir in dieser Gruppe über die "dummen Amis" gelacht, die den Film nicht verstanden hätten. Erst nach der Lektüre des Buches habe ich und danach die gesamte Gruppe begriffen, daß wir lieber die Schnauze halten sollten von wegen "nichtbegriffen". 
"SST" in der ungeschnittenen Version (wobei die Synchro bereits deutliche Zensureingriffe gegenüber dem Original zeigt - im Original gibt es keinen "ersten Bug-Krieg") ist ein ganz übles, vielschichtiges Ding. Kein Wunder, daß Verhoeven keinen Film mehr in Hollywood drehen darf, die olle subversive Sau...

"SST" - wie ein Propagandafilm der NS-Zeit inszeniert mit deutlichen Satireelementen mit dem ganzen Gartenzaun - ist übrigens ungeschnitten u. a. deswegen indiziert, weil die Leute die Satire nicht verstehen würden und der Film außerdem Jugendliche verleiten könnte, der Armee beizutreten. Wohlgemerkt hatten wir in Deutschland bei Erscheinen von "SST" noch die Wehrpflicht. Das nennt man dann wohl "Realsatire".

Edit: Im Jahre 1999 habe ich mal eine kleine Einführung und Erklärung zur Filmzensur in Deutschland, wo auch SST und die Indizierungsbegründung erwähnt wurden, ins Netz gestellt. Vieles ist davon nicht mehr gültig und müßte angepaßt werden, weil sich danach die Gesetzgebung geändert hat - viele Kernaussagen bleiben davon jedoch unberührt. Wer sich für den ollen Text interessiert, findet den hier.
Falls sich ZAM Sorgen macht: Die eMail, in der Frau Elke Monssen-Engberding (Vorsitzende der damaligen BpjS) höchstpersönlich mir bestätigt hat, daß meine Nennung von indizierten bzw. beschlagnahmten Titeln völlig in Ordnung sei, weil im Rahmen einer "wissenschaftlichen Abhandlung", habe ich selbstverständlich immer noch als Netscape-Sicherung .


----------



## Wynn (22. Juni 2013)

ich weiss das gewalt rausgeschnitten wurde wie als dem typen das gehirn rauspritzte und messer in die hand aber dialoge ?

ich hatte den film mit 16 im kino gesehen ^^ nur der brainbug war so eglig schleimig ^^

aber habe gehört das das buch ganz ander als der film sein sollte viel härter und so ^^


----------



## win3ermute (22. Juni 2013)

Wynn schrieb:


> ich weiss das gewalt rausgeschnitten wurde wie als dem typen das gehirn rauspritzte und messer in die hand aber dialoge ?



Die Gewaltschnitte sind ja nur in der freigegebenen Fassung. Die Zensur der Dialoge bezieht sich auf die gesamte deutsche Synchro. "SST" war einer der Gründe, warum ich danach Filme fast ausschließlich im O-Ton geschaut habe. 
In der deutschen Synchro ist der gesamte Anfang entschärft. Es gibt im Original keinen "ersten Bug-Krieg"; die Aggression geht also ausschließlich von den Menschen aus; nicht von den Bugs - der Gegner wird also nur dämonisiert, stellt aber auch aufgrund der Entfernung nicht mal im Ansatz eine Gefahr dar.
Wie bereits erwähnt ist "SST" wie ein Propaganda-Streifen des NS-Regimes inszeniert, wobei Verhoeven so weit ging, die dargestellte Gesellschaftsform nicht nur nach Vorbild des "Dritten Reiches" zu gestalten, sondern direkt Zitate aus "Mein Kampf" abbildete (Ungerechtfertigte Bestrafung des Soldaten, die dieser freiwillig über sich ergehen lässt; statt Boxkampf den amerikanischen Volkssport "Football" als "Schmiede des arischen Soldaten"; Wahlrecht nur nach Ableistung des Wehrdienstes (in der deutschen Version zensiert!).

Der Audiokommentar zum Film von Verhoeven selbst ist ein absolutes Highlight. So erfährt man, daß die "Duschszene" rein zu Provokationszwecken der Amis eingebaut wurde: Der Film zeigt extreme Gewalt; aber Verhoeven wußte bereits vorher, daß eine geschlechterübergreifende Nacktdusche das Augenmerk der moralischen Amis auf sich ziehen würde - und er, falls diese Szene drinblieb, mit allem anderen ungeschoren davonkomme (ist er allerdings nicht: Die Vergewaltigungsszene durch einen Bug ist nur noch im Ansatz vorhanden; aber sie ist durchaus da. Das Drehbuch sah eine explizitere Version vor).
Ich habe keine Ahnung, wie Verhoeven es geschafft hat, mit diesem Drehbuch diesen Film zu drehen. Er funktioniert ohne seine Subebene wunderbar als Actionfilm mit großartigen Bildern - darunter verbirgt sich nur wenig getarnt einer der subversivsten und provozierendsten Filme des letzten Jahrhunderts!
Wie gesagt konnte man das in der Usenet-Group drfm wunderbar verfolgen: Kaum ein Monat, in dem nicht ein SST-Thread aufflackerte - was zeigt, welche "beunruhigende" Wirkung der Streifen hat!

Verhoeven geht im AK übrigens auf die "Mormonen-Szene" ein (vorher wird Gewalt der Menschen gegen Bugs in einer "Wochenschau" zensiert - mit Verweis auf das I-Net mit dem "Do you want to know more"-Button -, während die Gewalt der Bugs gegen Menschen unszensiert gezeigt wird). Da sieht man zerfetzte Mormonen-Leichen mit dem Kommentar: "Sie wollten sich ja da ansiedeln trotz Warnung!". Verhoeven amüsierte sich, daß Kritiker meinten, er wäre besonders in solchen Szenen blutrünstig: "Das war der Anblick, der sich mir bot, als ich nach deutschem Bombardement aus dem Luftschutzkeller wieder nach oben kam!"
Realität im Film ist bis heute eben noch immer verpönt, wenn es um die Auswirkungen realer Gewalt geht...

Übrigens haben sich die Mormonen großartig über diese Szene amüsiert, während die Sittenwächter Gift und Galle spuckten...



> aber habe gehört das das buch ganz ander als der film sein sollte viel härter und so ^^



Das Buch ist von Heinlein. Der gilt ideologisch durchaus als den Nazis nahestehend mit seinem Buch SST, weswegen es einige berechtigte Entrüstung über Heinlein gibt. Verhoeven hat hier das gemacht, was ich in dem "Coverversionen"-Thread bereits erklärt habe: Eine wenig "meisterhafte" Vorlage genommen, sie nach seiner Ansicht komplett überarbeitet und schließlich was ganz eigenes und sehr viel besseres gemacht. Was bei Heinlein absolut ernst und als willkommen gemeint war (eben die "Mein Kampf"-Gesellschaftsordnung), wurde bei Verhoeven für den geneigten Betrachter zur absoluten Satire.

Einzige Einschränkung lag im Budget: Heinlein schildert seine SST als mit einem überlegenen Anzug ausgestattete Einheit (so wie in modernen Kriegsspielen). Verhoeven hatte aber das Budget nicht, um auch diese Anzüge überzeugend darzustellen, weswegen auf sie verzichtet wurde.

Ach ja, der "schleimige Bug". Wer am Ende nicht gerafft hat, daß es nur noch eine Farce ist, als der Geheimdienstmann dem Bug die Hand auflegt und stolz verkündet: "Es hat Angst!", dem ist eigentlich nicht mehr zu helfen! Was soll so ein Würmchen bitteschön sonst empfinden, wenn es von Feinden umzingelt ist?

Edit: Sollte man den Thread nicht umbenennen? Von "Sucker Punch" ist schon lange nicht mehr die Rede...


----------



## Wynn (22. Juni 2013)

umbenannt 





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=KIsv1YOFNys

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



was hälste von den filmen 2 und 3 haben die auch versteckte botschaften ?


----------



## JokerofDarkness (22. Juni 2013)

Ich kenne den Film zwar, aber vielleicht kriegt ihr es hin mal Spoiler zu setzen. Kann ja nicht sein, dass hier Handlungsstränge und sogar der Film an sich erklärt wird.


----------



## win3ermute (22. Juni 2013)

Wynn schrieb:


> was hälste von den filmen 2 und 3 haben die auch versteckte botschaften ?



Gar nix! Und "versteckt" war auch im ersten Film nix! Wer die Satire nicht begriffen hat, obwohl sie mit dem Zaunpfahl winkte ("Gut so! Die Marines haben das aus mir gemacht, was ich heute bin!" Typ bewegt sich vom Schreibtisch: Er ist ein Krüppel ohne Beine) hat den Schuß eigentlich nicht gehört (wie unsere BpjM z. B. - aber die orientiert sich eh an dem dümmsten annehmbaren Menschen).

"Mein Kampf" sollte ja auch nicht gerade unbekannt sein. Sowohl die Romanvorlage als auch Verhoeven beziehen sich recht explizit darauf. Es ist eher peinlich, daß Hollywood mit einem holländischen Regisseur einen Film dreht und die Deutschen das nicht raffen, was da eigentlich gezeigt wird...

Die Zeichentrickserie hat übrigens noch Verhoeven als "Produzent" im Vorspann; da wird einiges des ersten Filmes gekippt (Bugs als Aggressoren etc.). Das ist reine Namensnennung des Geldes wegen; Verhoeven hatte nix mehr mit den Sachen zu tun. Der war trotz "Total Recall", "Basic Instinct" und "Robocop" (alles ganz böse Satiren) down and out in Hollywood. Und nach "Showgirls" hatter das auch verdient...

Was Joker betrifft: Wenn im Threadtitel schon "erklärt uns Filme" mitgeteilt wird, dann ist von Spoilern auszugehen. Wer sich dann noch unbedarft in den Thread verirrt, ist selbst schuld...


----------



## Wynn (22. Juni 2013)

versteckt für leute die nicht filme studiert haben wie du 

ich konsumier ja filme meist nur nebenbei beim zocken oder lesen  und denk nicht über den tiefgang einer szene nach


----------



## JokerofDarkness (22. Juni 2013)

win3ermute schrieb:


> Was Joker betrifft: Wenn im Threadtitel schon "erklärt uns Filme" mitgeteilt wird, dann ist von Spoilern auszugehen. Wer sich dann noch unbedarft in den Thread verirrt, ist selbst schuld...


Dann schreibt zumindest in den Threadtitel eine Spoilerwarnung mit rein.



Wynn schrieb:


> versteckt für leute die nicht filme studiert haben wie du


Man muss ja nun wahrlich keinen Medienstudiengang besucht haben, um Filme zu verstehen. SST ist ja wirklich mit dem Vorschlaghammer serviert und Sucker Punch erfordert nur einen aufmerksamen Zuschauer.


----------



## win3ermute (22. Juni 2013)

JokerofDarkness schrieb:


> Dann schreibt zumindest in den Threadtitel eine Spoilerwarnung mit rein.



Sollen die Mods entscheiden. Für mich ist "Erklärung von Filmen" ausreichend. Daß mein Forenname dort erwähnt wird, finde ich weniger in Ordnung. Nicht wegen des Namens oder meiner Person, sondern rein allgemein, weil ein bisserl irreführend - aber bisher ist der Thread ja eher als Gag entstanden. Ich hoffe, er bleibt so bestehen (nicht, daß ich Filme erkläre, sondern daß eine Diskussion um Filme entsteht, was ja für alle Beteiligten einen "Mehrwert" darstellt).



> Man muss ja nun wahrlich keinen Medienstudiengang besucht haben, um Filme zu verstehen. SST ist ja wirklich mit dem Vorschlaghammer serviert und Sucker Punch erfordert nur einen aufmerksamen Zuschauer.



Das Standardwerk mit dem eindeutigen Titel "Film verstehen" von James Monacor deutet jedoch subtil an, daß es eben nicht so einfach ist, die Intentionen der Macher zu verstehen. Ich glaube kaum, daß Leute bewußt die "Filmsprache" begreifen, wenn sie sie nicht studiert haben oder sich privat damit ausführlich beschäftigen.
Und ehrlich gesagt glaube ich nicht, daß der "gemeine Buffed-Leser" meint, daß hinter "Film" tatsächlich eine Kunstform steckt. Für die Meisten dürfte das ein reines Unterhaltungsmedium sein. Daß es die meiner Ansicht nach komplexeste Kunstform überhaupt ist, dürften die meisten Leute gar nicht realisieren. Und wahrscheinlich interessiert es sie auch nicht.


----------



## Wynn (22. Juni 2013)

das sst propaganda für nazis macht war mir nie klar - nur das es militär verherlicht dachte halt immer typisch amy

und sucker punch war halt bunt ^^


----------



## Shadlight (22. Juni 2013)

Hi, ist er am Ende von Inception am träumen oder ist er wach?


----------



## win3ermute (23. Juni 2013)

Shadlight schrieb:


> Hi, ist er am Ende von Inception am träumen oder ist er wach?



*seufz* Würde ein Mod bitte den Threadtitel durch "Filmdiskussion" oder sonstwas ersetzen, um solchen Troll-Anfragen gegenzuwirken?

Zum Film: Der Kreisel dreht sich und dann wird abgeblendet. Das ist eine fiktive Erzählung, deren Ende bewußt offen gelassen wurde. Kannste Nolan fragen, wie er das jetzt gemeint hat - und selbst der wird mit Sicherheit keine explizite Erklärung geben. 

Bestes Beispiel für ein "leeres Ende" ist "2001". Nicht mal der Regisseur wußte, was das eigentlich aussagen sollte; aber es sah gut auf der Leinwand aus. Sinn bzw. Unsinn darf sich jeder Zuschauer selber suchen. 

Und das sind gute Enden: Wenn der Zuschauer interessiert und grübelnd und diskutierend den Raum verläßt, dann hat man sie zum Nachdenken gebracht (der von mir oft wiederholend gebrauchte "Mehrwert"). Warum braucht ein Zuschauer überhaupt bei Stories wie "2001", "Inception" oder "Avalon" ein "erklärendes Ende"? Ist er dermaßen von der "Message" der fiktiven Stories beunruhigt, daß er nicht selbst seine Entscheidung treffen kann? Ist alleine die _Möglichkeit_ verschiedener Möglichkeiten zu viel für ihn?

Wieder nicht falsch verstehen: Ich mag in der Regel "leere" Enden genausowenig wie "leere Filme". Wenn allerdings wie in "Inception" oder "2001" die Story schon dermaßen im Reich der reinen Spekulation angelegt ist, dann ist es meiner Ansicht nach durchaus legitim, die Geschichte im Hirn des Zuschauers "fortzuführen" - sprich: Ihn zum Nachdenken anzuregen! 

Übrigens halte ich Nolan neben Fincher und Snyder für einen der "ganz großen". Nolan hat mit "Inception" und vor allen Dingen mit "Prestige" gezeigt, was auch heute noch im Bereich "intelligentes kommerzielles Blockbuster-Kino" möglich ist. Und er nutzt die Breitwand dermaßen aus, daß einem fast das Sehen vergeht! Bestimmendes Element ist bei Nolan die "Drehung" und die "Totale" des Menschen mit der Maschine; gepaart mit dem Musikeinsatz. Nolan ist einer der ganz, ganz wenigen "modernen" Regisseure, deren "Handschrift" man noch erkennt, während der Rest eh nur im Allerlei versinkt.


----------



## Wynn (23. Juni 2013)

4te titel änderung vom tread ^^ schade fand den alten titel besser ^^

inception hat halt typische ende für die leute die sich lieber ihr ende selbst denken 

eXistenz endet ja wie es anfängt und lässt auch viel spielraum übrig

der fincher der fightclub, the game und sieben gedreht hat ?


----------



## win3ermute (23. Juni 2013)

Wynn schrieb:


> der fincher der fightclub, the game und sieben gedreht hat ?



Genau der - wobei die drei Filme unmittelbar zusammenhängen (moderner Mensch in der "Sinnwahl"), wobei "Game" der schlechteste ist. Was nix heißt, denn er muß gegen "Se7en" und vor allen Dingen "Fight Club" bestehen. Nach FC hab' ich gedacht, das war's; einen besseren und wichtigeren Film kann es gar nicht mehr geben. Und wenn mich jemand fragt, was denn an FC so unglaublich toll ist und es ja wohl bessere Filme gäbe: Welcher Film hinterfragt über seine gesamte Laufzeit den Hintergrund unserer modernen Konsumgesellschaft und haut uns dauernd dermaßen in die Fresse? Und jede verdammte Szene, jeder Satz ist ein absolutes Highlight - wie solche Szenen belegen:

[youtube]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wo-wkv8gW6k[/youtube]

"You are the all dancing all singing crap of the world!" FCs Essenz ist nicht, uns die Wertlosigkeit unserer Existenz vorzuführen, sondern die Frage, ob wir weiter so wertlos sein möchten?


Weil ich das erst jetzt sehe:



Wynn schrieb:


> das sst propaganda für nazis macht war mir nie klar - nur das es militär verherlicht dachte halt immer typisch amy



Genau das macht der Film eben nicht! Er ist Anti-Nazi, Anti-Krieg, Anti-Militär und Anti-Ami! Verhoeven erteilt eben all' diesen "konservativen" Auswüchsen dermaßen eine Absage, daß es staubt - und ein Teil des Publikums, das das Geschehen abfeiert, merkt das nicht mal, sondern freut sich auch noch! Der arrogante Arsch Verhoeven hat während seiner Tätigkeit in Amiland nie was anderes gemacht als die Amis und den Rest der Welt zu provozieren (seien es Allmachtsphantasien wie in "Robocop" oder die prüden Sexualvorstellungen, die in "Basic Instinct" völlig auf den Kopf gestellt werden. Und mit "Total Recall" nahm er die "Punchline" von "Matrix" vorweg, ohne daß es später überhaupt bemerkt wurde. Nur "Show Girls" kann ich ihm nicht wirklich verzeihen, obwohl ich die Absicht dahinter durchaus verstehe). 
Und er hört nicht damit auf: In seinem ersten großen Film nach Hollywood tritt er dem holländischen Widerstand während der Nazi-Zeit mit Anlauf in die Eier ("Black Book" - absolut großartig und sehenswert. Mit Carice van Houten ("Melisandre" aus GoT) und Sebastian Koch). 
Verhoevens Lieblingsprojekt seit Jahrzehnten ist übrigens eine "Hitler-Biographie". Das Ding würde ich unbedingt sehen wollen!


----------



## spectrumizer (23. Juni 2013)

win3ermute schrieb:


> Erst mal müßte ich wissen, was ihr an dem Film Scheisse findet, bevor ich irgendwas erklären kann.


Ich denke einen Film "gut" zu erklären ist etwas schwierig. Entweder man mag das, was man gesehen hat, oder man mag es nicht. Geschmäcker halt ...

Für mich war Sucker Punch von der Machart her gut und vom Handlungsstrang her spannend, denn man hat mit den Protagonistinnen auf jeden Fall mitgefiebert, abgesehen von dem absurden Plott.

Dennoch hatte ich den ganzen Film über viele "WTF"- und Kopfschüttel-Momente, die daher kamen, dass der Filmverlauf durch Babydolls "Tanzeinlagen" zu bizarren Szenenwechseln führten, die nichts mehr mit dem ursprünglichen Film zu tun hatten, sondern fast eigene verschachtelte "Mini-Serien" im Film waren. Am Anfang des Films war das noch ok, wurde dann aber für mich im weiteren Verlauf immer plumper und künstlicher, á la "Schalt mal das Radio an, wir brauchen den Schlüssel vom Folterknecht" oder so.

Weiß nicht wie ich es beschreiben soll. Vielleicht stellt man sich ein Mohnhörnchen mit Akazienhonig, einer dicken Schicht fetter Hausmacher Schweineleberwurst und obendrauf Quittenkonfitüre vor? Denn alles in allem hat mich Sucker Punch nicht "befriedigt", sondern am Ende mit einem großen Fragezeichen zurückgelassen, denn das was ich da gesehen hab, hat irgendwie nicht zusammengepasst. Es war ein Fragezeichen in der Art von "Und das wars jetzt? Was hab ich mir da grad angeschaut?"

In der Regel mag ich solche Filme ja und bei den meisten davon nicke ich am Ende respektvoll á la "Not bad" ...




Spoiler






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





... aber bei Sucker Punch war das eher "Are you serious?"



Spoiler






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





Und dann fande ich das "How Sucker Punch came to be?" irgendwie treffend:



Spoiler






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





Aber wie schon gesagt ... Geschmäcker.


----------



## win3ermute (23. Juni 2013)

spectrumizer schrieb:


> Ich denke einen Film "gut" zu erklären ist etwas schwierig. Entweder man mag das, was man gesehen hat, oder man mag es nicht. Geschmäcker halt ...



Das ist durchaus diskutabel. Mit "Geschmack" lässt sich eben nicht mal eben alles rechtfertigen bzw. kaputtmachen. In einer Kritik sollte das "weil" nie fehlen. "Ich find das kagge!" ist eben keine sonderlich gute Aufforderung zur Diskussion. Da könnten wir auch alle einfach wieder anfangen zu grunzen (zustimmend oder ablehnend). 



> Weiß nicht wie ich es beschreiben soll. Vielleicht stellt man sich ein Mohnhörnchen mit Akazienhonig, einer dicken Schicht fetter Hausmacher Schweineleberwurst und obendrauf Quittenkonfitüre vor? Denn alles in allem hat mich Sucker Punch nicht "befriedigt", sondern am Ende mit einem großen Fragezeichen zurückgelassen, denn das was ich da gesehen hab, hat irgendwie nicht zusammengepasst. Es war ein Fragezeichen in der Art von "Und das wars jetzt? Was hab ich mir da grad angeschaut?"



Welche Version hast Du denn geschaut? Wie ich ja schon bemerkte, gibt es zwischen Kino- und DC-Version einige wichtige Unterschiede! Die Kino-Version "ruckelt" gerade im Ende wie sonstwas; während der DC mit seiner "freiwilligen Vergewaltigung" jede Menge zum Verständnis beiträgt. Im Kino kam nach der Gefangennahme von "Babydoll" der harte Cut mit der Lobotomie. Im DC folgt da noch eine Menge mehr - eben "Babydolls" eigene Entscheidung, nicht mehr mit ihrer Schuld leben zu wollen! Danach folgt "Sweat Peas" Flucht in eine bessere Welt, die alleine durch den Namen des Zieles als Phantasie entlarvt wird - sie ist nach meiner Interpretation "Baby Doll", die sich nun komplett in ihre Traumwelt zurückgezogen hat! 

Daß der Film keine stringente Linie aufweist, da stimme ich Dir zu. Im DC wird es noch schlimmer: Da gibt es eben eine Musical-Einlage in bester Videoclipmanier, bevor es wieder an die Story geht. Auf der BluRay sind die Entwürfe für weitere Musical-Einlagen zu sehen; Snyder konnte sich halt mit seinem Gesamtkonzept nicht durchsetzen. 

Den Vorwurf der "Abgehacktheit" kann ich verstehen; andererseits handelt der Film vom zerstörten Innenleben einer jungen Frau, die ihre Umgebung bzw. Realität völlig anders wahrnimmt. Der Fehler liegt halt auch in der Vermarktung (und in der Verstümmelung der Produzenten Kinocut vs. DC). Die Schwächen sind im DC ebenfalls da; auch hier wirken die Traumsequenzen wie einzelne Teile und wollen sich nicht ganz in das Gesamtbild fügen. Allerdings ist hier dank der Musical-Einlage im DC bereits die Bühne vorbereitet, mit der der Film beginnt: Man erwartet nicht mehr, etwas "Zusammenhängendes" zu sehen, sondern nur "Schlaglichter" einer sich immer mehr zersetzenden Persönlichkeit. 

Ist natürlich auch die Vermarktung schuld. Hätte man das Ding nicht als "Action-Blockbuster", sondern stattdessen als "filmgewordene Phantasie eines Visionärs" angepriesen, wäre die Enttäuschung des "Standard-Publikums" auch nicht dermaßen groß gewesen. 

Lustigerweise streiten sich die Leute bei diesem Streifen nur um den formalen Aspekt. Das heftige Ende, das eigentlich genügend Zündstoff für abendfüllende Diskussionen bieten sollte, wird so gut wie kaum erwähnt. Immerhin entscheidet sich da ein Mensch für den Selbstmord als Alternative zur unerträglich wahrgenommenen Wirklichkeit - was allerdings nur im DC wirklich herauskommt. Im Kinocut wird "Babydoll" gefangengenommen, weil sie sich für "Sweat Pea" opfert. Nächste Szene ist die Lobotomie, bei der der Doktor anmerkt, daß er nie eine Patientin hatte, die ihn so dermaßen ergeben angesehen hätte. Im DC kommt da vorher noch die Begegnung mit dem "High Roller", an den ihre Jungfräulichkeit verkauft wird. Der ist identisch mit dem Lobotomie-Doktor; dem gibt sie sich freiwillig hin, um von ihrer Existenz erlöst zu werden - geistige und körperliche Vergewaltigung machen hier keinen Unterschied mehr. Alleine diese Thematik wäre meiner Ansicht nach mehr als diskussionswert!

Die nachfolgende Geschichte von "Sweat Pea" und ihrer Flucht ist erweitert; in Verbindung mit dem "Busfahrer" (Scott Glenn), der "Babydolls" Vorgesetzter in allen Traumsequenzen ist und sie trotz fehlendem Ticket mitnimmt, reist "Sweet Pea" in jene Stadt, die vorher als eine Art "Zuflucht" in der Geschichte aufgetaucht ist. Der Film endet, wie er angefangen hat - eben mit einer Kamerafahrt aus der Bühne, die am Anfang schon klargemacht hat, daß hier keine Realität stattfindet, sondern alles nur eine Inszenierung ist.  Die Erzählerin nimmt die Geschichte aus dem Vorspann auf, in dem sie von einem Helden erzählt hat, der den Unterschied gemacht hat. "The Difference... is YOU!" Und der Vorhang rauscht runter. 

Und ich frage mich seitdem: Bin ich denn der Einzige, der den Film wirklich gesehen und begriffen hat, was da gerade passiert ist? Bin ich der einzige, der in der Schlußmontage ab dem Doktor bemerkt hat, daß nie das Gesicht von "Babydoll" zu sehen ist (und diese Szenen sind nicht wirklich subtil, sondern verdammt aufdringlich)? Erst ganz zum Schluß in einem Schwenk sieht man "Babydoll", bevor "Sweat Pea" ihre letzte Reise antritt!

Gut, die obigen Fragen sind gelogen: Das sind eigentlich die Themen, die ich im Bekanntenkreis diskutiert wurden, die aber nie in den Foren auftauchen. Die formale Diskussion war nie wirklich wichtig.



> Aber wie schon gesagt ... Geschmäcker.



Wie auch schon gesagt: Halte ich für eine Ausrede, um sich bloß nicht artikulieren zu müssen. "Ich fand den Film scheisse weil mein Geschmack!" ist halt unergiebiger wie "Ich fand den Film scheisse weil...".

Das letztere ist anstrengender, weil man Argumente formulieren muß. Im ersteren Falle reichen wie bereits gesagt zustimmende oder ablehnende Grunzlaute. Dann brauchen wir auch keine "Diskussionsforen" mehr; da reicht der Facebook-Like-Button. Wenn alles eh nur "Geschmacksache" ist, wofür Kommunikation?


----------



## JokerofDarkness (23. Juni 2013)

spectrumizer schrieb:


> Dennoch hatte ich den ganzen Film über viele "WTF"- und Kopfschüttel-Momente[/size], die daher kamen, dass der Filmverlauf durch Babydolls "Tanzeinlagen" zu bizarren Szenenwechseln führten, die nichts mehr mit dem ursprünglichen Film zu tun hatten, sondern fast eigene verschachtelte "Mini-Serien" im Film waren.



Die Szenenwechsel haben sehr wohl mit dem eigentlichen Film zu tun, denn die Szenenwechsel sind schlichtweg nur Perspektivwechsel auf eine andere Wahrnehmungsebene. Die Geschichte wird eigentlich recht linear erzählt. Die Brakes kommen nur durch die Verschiebung der Wahrnehmungebenen zu Stande.




Shadlight schrieb:


> Hi, ist er am Ende von Inception am träumen oder ist er wach?


Auch wenn sich der Kreisel dreht und es dadurch keine klare Aussage zum Schluß gibt, wird meiner Auffassung nach im Film selbst schon klar, dass es für ihn kein Entkommen mehr gibt. Die Kreiselszene am Ende hätte es meines Erachtens daher überhaupt nicht gebraucht und dient nur dazu den Zuschauer selbst nach dem Film weiter damit zu beschäftigen. 

Denn leider hat es Nolan nicht geschafft neben Memento und Prestige einen weiteren richtigen Mindfuckfilm abzuliefern, sondern nur eine etwas farblose Inszenierung. Das ist aber wohl eher dem durchschnittlich intelligenten Hollywoodmainstreampublikum geschuldet, denn anders sind die ständig wiederkehrenden Erklärungen im Film selbst nicht zu erklären. Diese hätte es nämlich in keinster Weise gebraucht, zumindest nicht in der Häufigkeit. Gerader dieser Umstand wertet den Film aber meiner Meinung nach ab.


----------



## schneemaus (24. Juni 2013)

Also ich bin der Meinung, dass der Kreisel am Ende von Inception tatsächlich einfach nur Interpretationssache ist. Ich persönlich hab das Ganze nämlich, nach mehrmaligem Anschauen des Films, anders interpretiert, nämlich, dass er durchaus wach ist und es geschafft hat.

Was Sucker Punch angeht, dachte ich persönlich nach dem ersten Sehen "Woah, äh... Was?" Fand den Film (und den Soundtrack <3) wirklich grandios und hab ihn mir deswegen auch mehrmals angeguckt, um einfach noch ein paar Dinge zu verstehen etc. Sicher sind die Kampfszenen in der Traumwelt sehr effektgeladen, aber trotzdem ist das in meinen Augen eben kein Film, den man sich einfach mal so abends reinziehen und dann schlafen gehen kann, wie das meiste, was man mittlerweile im Kino zu sehen bekommt. Und auch bei Sucker Punch sehe ich persönlich sehr viel Interpretationsspielraum. Ich für meinen Teil glaube durchaus, dass zumindest die Szenerien in der "Irrenanstalt", die Lobotomie und alles, was dazu gehört, die "Realität" im Film darstellt - wie gesagt, ist aber nur meine Interpretation


----------



## bkeleanor (24. Juni 2013)

Ich fand den Film Sucker punch wirklich gut...an teils stellen erwischte es einem tatsächlich wie ein sucker punch.
der moment in dem ich mich in den film verknallt habe war die sequenz mit der orkfestung und dem drachen und dem hammer mässig dazu passenden song.

I'm a street walking cheetah with a heart full of napalm
I'm a runaway son of a nuclear a-bomb
I am the world's forgotten boy
The one who searches and destroys


----------



## JokerofDarkness (24. Juni 2013)

schneemaus schrieb:


> Also ich bin der Meinung, dass der Kreisel am Ende von Inception tatsächlich einfach nur Interpretationssache ist. Ich persönlich hab das Ganze nämlich, nach mehrmaligem Anschauen des Films, anders interpretiert, nämlich, dass er durchaus wach ist und es geschafft hat.


Gleich am Anfang als er unterwegs ist, um das super Schlafmittel mischen zulassen. Da soll er es testen, was für ihn aber nur kurz andauert. Nachdem er nun wieder wach ist, will er den Totem seiner Frau benutzen, wird aber daran gehindert. Somit ist ab dem Punkt schon garnicht mehr klar, ob es nicht alles nur ein Traum ist. 

Das ist nur ein Punkt der auf einen Traum hindeutet.



schneemaus schrieb:


> Ich für meinen Teil glaube durchaus, dass zumindest die Szenerien in der "Irrenanstalt", die Lobotomie und alles, was dazu gehört, die "Realität" im Film darstellt - wie gesagt, ist aber nur meine Interpretation


Die Lobotomie ist ja auch real.


----------



## Aun (25. Juni 2013)

Wynn schrieb:


> das sst propaganda für nazis macht war mir nie klar - nur das es militär verherlicht dachte halt immer typisch amy
> 
> und sucker punch war halt bunt ^^



du gehst an solche filme zu leicht heran. 
winermute hat es schon sehr genau getroffen. es ist nicht für jeden der leichte abendtobak den man sich, mit durchzug zwischen den ohren, reinpfeift. ich habe glücklicherweise das original von heinlein, und auch eine kopie von einem herren, dessen namen ich hier nicht nenne will. man sollte es sicherlich mal gelesen haben. aber auch nur, wenn man intellektuell soweit im stande dazu ist. das 2. buch ist einfach nur lächerlich 
ich habe sst selber als 2 versionen, die lächerliche deutsche und die indizierte dc. trotz der gräuel ( man bekommt in manchem offiziellen horrrorstreifen mehr körperteile sichtbar abgetrennt) fand ich es eigtl nur noch eine riesige persiflage auf alles. militär, diktatorische grundhaltung, diskreminierung usw.




Shadlight schrieb:


> Hi, ist er am Ende von Inception am träumen oder ist er wach?



das ende von inception finde ich mMn einen geniestreich von nolan. es gibt, soweit ich es aktuell weiß, keine version in welcher es gezeigt wird. der kreisel blendet in genau dem moment aus, in welchem er anfangen würde zu schlingerln


----------



## Schrottinator (25. Juni 2013)

Aun schrieb:


> das ende von inception finde ich mMn einen geniestreich von nolan. es gibt, soweit ich es aktuell weiß, keine version in welcher es gezeigt wird. der kreisel blendet in genau dem moment aus, in welchem er anfangen würde zu schlingerln



Ich hatte sogar den Eindruck, dass er leicht geschlingert hat, während der Kreisel in anderen Szenen immer eine "perfekte" Rotation bei konstanter Geschwindigkeit hatte. Deswegen bin ich auch der Meinung, dass er am Ende wach war. Es ist allerdings zu lange her, dass ich den Film gesehen habe (genau 1 Mal als er im Kino lief). Ich kann mich an zu vieles nicht mehr erinnern, das disqualifiziert mich wohl für die Diskussion.


----------



## Ascalonier (25. Juni 2013)

Ich habe mir hier alles durchgelesen und mich dabei sehr gelangweilt .Pitt nimmt sich selbst auf den Arm in Fight Club, weiß er nicht mit seinen Vermögen umzugehen oder verarscht er nur seine Fans. Sucker Punch habe ich nicht gesehen, Paul Verhoeven: ( Show Girl) beide Filme kann man ruhig in die Tonne kloppen. Ich verstehe jetzt Kyle sehr gut. Schaut euch dieses Video an.



http://www.arte.tv/de/kyle-maclachlan-blues/3743538,CmC=3851044.html


----------



## Wynn (25. Juni 2013)

ich schein wohl ein kulturbanause zu sein ^^

millenium trilogie fertig geschaut - gott war das lang 2 filme oder 1 film hätte auch dafür gereicht und bissel mehr action szenen und weniger dramatik 

ja ich weiss wintermute wird mich dafür umbringen aber der film hatte soviele dialoge und längen


----------



## Davatar (26. Juni 2013)

Ascalonier schrieb:


> Ich habe mir hier alles durchgelesen und mich dabei sehr gelangweilt .Pitt nimmt sich selbst auf den Arm in Fight Club, weiß er nicht mit seinen Vermögen umzugehen oder verarscht er nur seine Fans. Sucker Punch habe ich nicht gesehen, Paul Verhoeven: ( Show Girl) beide Filme kann man ruhig in die Tonne kloppen. Ich verstehe jetzt Kyle sehr gut. Schaut euch dieses Video an.
> 
> http://www.arte.tv/de/kyle-maclachlan-blues/3743538,CmC=3851044.html


Keine Ahnung worauf sich Dein Post bezieht. Warum sich Brad Pitt in Fight Club selbst auf den Arm nehmen sollte, ist mir auch nicht so ganz klar. Der Film ist meiner Meinung nach absolute Spitze.


Spoiler



Als ich den zum ersten Mal gesehn hab, hatte ich keine Ahnung, dass der Hauptdarsteller ne gespaltene Persönlichkeit hat.


 Filme dieses Kalibers gibts heute sehr selten. Bei den meisten Filmen kann ich Dir nach der Hälfte sagen, wie sie ausgehn. Fight Club hingegen hatte immer was Neues zu bieten.
Sucker Punch fand ich...irritierend. Das Ende ist genial, der ganze Film irgendwie speziell, kann nicht so recht sagen, ob er mir gefällt oder nicht. Aber für mich ist das jetzt kein Film, den ich ein zweites Mal schauen würde.



Wynn schrieb:


> ich schein wohl ein kulturbanause zu sein ^^
> 
> millenium trilogie fertig geschaut - gott war das lang 2 filme oder 1 film hätte auch dafür gereicht und bissel mehr action szenen und weniger dramatik
> 
> ja ich weiss wintermute wird mich dafür umbringen aber der film hatte soviele dialoge und längen


o_O Ich hab da offenbar was verpasst. Nach meinem Zeitgefühl hab ich den ersten Teil erst vor Kurzem im Kino gesehn und Du sagst mir, es gäbe Teil 2 und 3 auch schon?
Also ich hab ja nur den ersten Film gesehn, dafür aber schon vor ner Weile vorher die Bücher gelesen. Ich muss sagen, dass sie sich bei dem Film recht nahe ans Buch gehalten haben. Allerdings fand ich den Film recht harmlos, im Vergleich zu den Büchern. Dort wird jedes Verbrechen bis ins kleinste Detail beschrieben, da musst ich das Buch das eine oder andere Mal weglegen. Ich meine, Vergewaltigungsszene, alles klar, da weiss ich was passiert, das muss man meiner Meinung nach echt nicht so detailliert beschreiben... Trotzdem find ich die Geschichte recht genial, auch wenn sie teilweise unnötig in die Länge gezogen wird. Vor allem die ersten 2/3 des ersten Buchs waren echt grauenhaft zu lesen. Da passiert ne riesige Ewigkeit lang nichts, gar nichts, noch viel weniger und überhaupt nichts und als der eigentliche Krimi dann endlich losgeht, ist das Buch auch schon wieder vorbei...da ham wir das 2. und 3. Buch viel besser gefallen.

Edit: Spoiler eingebaut.


----------



## Wynn (26. Juni 2013)

es gibt inzwischen ein us remake von der millenium trilogie


----------



## Aun (26. Juni 2013)

wynn und davatar, ihr dürft da eins nicht verwechseln. die trilogie war schon erfolgreich bevor hollywood ein stück vom kuchen abhaben wollte. wobei ich die verfilmung mit daniel craig ( bisher nur der erste teil verfilmt) schrott fand


----------



## Davatar (27. Juni 2013)

Ok davon wusst ich echt nichts. Man lernt immer wieder dazu 
Was fandest Du denn an der Umsetzung mit Daniel Craig schrott? Ich finde, die kommt dem Buch recht nahe.


----------



## JokerofDarkness (28. Juni 2013)

Ascalonier schrieb:


> Ich habe mir hier alles durchgelesen und mich dabei sehr gelangweilt .Pitt nimmt sich selbst auf den Arm in Fight Club, weiß er nicht mit seinen Vermögen umzugehen oder verarscht er nur seine Fans. Sucker Punch habe ich nicht gesehen, Paul Verhoeven: ( Show Girl) beide Filme kann man ruhig in die Tonne kloppen.


Keine Macht den Drogen!




Wynn schrieb:


> ich schein wohl ein kulturbanause zu sein ^^
> 
> millenium trilogie fertig geschaut - gott war das lang 2 filme oder 1 film hätte auch dafür gereicht und bissel mehr action szenen und weniger dramatik
> 
> ja ich weiss wintermute wird mich dafür umbringen aber der film hatte soviele dialoge und längen


Nix für ungut, aber vielleicht solltest Du echt bei Transformers & Co. bleiben.


----------



## Aun (1. Juli 2013)

also habe jetzt doch mal man of steel geschaut.

muss sagen, so schlecht war der net. wer die alten filme, mit christopher reeve ( RiP ), kennt wird einige parallelen erkennen, die vllt sogar deutlich sichtbarer ausgebaut wurden, auch die kleinen spoiler und eastereggs in den film fand ich eigtl sehr gelungen.

ich fand eigtl die komplette story über krypton interessant. gut das sie dabei tausende menschenleben verheizen sei mal dahingestellt. aber alles in allem sehr gelungen.

donnerstag geht an "ich einfach unverbesserlich 2". das kann nur ein heiden spaß werden ^^


----------

